#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Συμμετοχή Δημοσίου στις εισφορές από 2017

## andpol

Γνωρίζει κανείς συνάδελφος αν για ένα Μηχανικό Δημόσιο Υπάλληλο θα αλλάξει κάτι στο καθεστώς καταβολής της εισφοράς προς το ΕΤΑΑ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ από το 2017;;;
Άκουσα ότι το Δημόσιο δε θα καταβάλει τη συμμετοχή του και θα επιβαρύνεται ο εργαζόμενος!!!
Που θα βρω έγκυρη ενημέρωση;

----------


## Xάρης

Από 01.01.2017 δεν θα υπάρχει ούτε ΕΤΑΑ ούτε ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Θα ενοποιηθούν στο νέο ταμείο τον ΕΦΚΑ.
Επομένως για ποιες εισφορές σε ΕΤΑΑ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ μιλάμε;
Εκτός των παραπάνω, ακούγεται παράλογο αυτό που λες για μισθωτούς και μάλιστα του δημοσίου.

Έγκυρη ενημέρωση θα αναζητήσεις κατ' αρχήν στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι απαντούν.
Μετά θα έβαζα το ΤΕΕ αλλά ούτε και εκεί θα περίμενα κάτι.
Οπότε αυτό που μένει είναι να διαβάσεις καλά τον νόμο. Δες ΕΔΩ.

----------


## CFAK

Ο μισθός σου προέρχεται από εισφορές των υπολοίπων. Άρα ό,τι και να γίνει δεν θα επηρεαστεί το πληρωτέο σου.
Αν αυξηθούν οι εισφορές σου, επειδή θα υπολογίζονται πλέον επί του εισοδήματός σου, λογιστικά θα αυξηθεί ο ακαθάριστος μισθός σου ώστε τελικά να προκύπτει το ίδιο πληρωτέο που παίρνεις και σήμερα. Μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν θα θεωρούσα "λογικό" να αυξηθούν αυτόματα τα μικτά ώστε τα καθαρά να παραμείνουν τα ίδια.
Αν γινόταν αυτό τότε θα αυξάνονταν οι δαπάνες του δημοσίου που αφορούν τη μισθοδοσία του προσωπικού.
Αυτό δεν θα περνούσε απαρατήρητο από τους δανειστές μας.

----------


## CFAK

Και όμως Χάρη, επειδή έχω επαφή με Δημόσιους Υπάλληλους και έχω δει αναλυτική μισθοδοτική κατάσταση, αυτό συμβαίνει. Έχουν μικρές δευτερέουσες χασούρες από φόρους (φόρος αλληλεγγύης) που υπολογίζονται επί των ακαθαρίστων. 
Κάθε αύξηση των κρατήσεων στους Δημόσιους Υπαλλήλους οδηγεί σε αύξηση του θεωρητικού κουμπαρά του ταμείου τους, που ακριβώς επειδή είναι λογιστικό (δεν αποδίδει το κράτος τις εισφορές στον εαυτό του), αυξάνει τον δημόσιο δανεισμό.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν είναι έτσι... τι να πω;
Είναι λυπηρό.

----------

